# Moving to Majorca



## janesxm (May 4, 2010)

Hi. Im British, currently living in the French West Indies and am looking into moving to Majorca in the next year or so. I know I should have no problems as I am EU but I obviously want to bring my young family with me. I will be married to my South African boyfriend before we move and we will have our 6 month old baby with us. My child will be born in FWI but I hope to get him a British passport (either way he'll be EU too so no problems there either I hope). My worry is regarding my boyfriend (husband by then). As he will be my husband (and our childs father) does anyone see any problems with him getting residency with me, even if we have only been married a few months? I dont want it to look like we were only married to get him into the EU, we are getting married as we are starting a family and want to move back to Europe to be closer to our families.

Thanx


----------

